# [SOLVED] Erro comando startx

## nazgulba

Instalei o gentoo usando o handbook e estou tentando instalar um ambiente desktop, porém ao seguir o https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide, me deparei com o seguinte erro ao executar o #startx

```
X.Org X Server 1.20.5

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.19.72-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux sagan 4.19.72-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Oct 27 22:41:13 -03 2019 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.19.72-gentoo root=UUID=a977b0c1-f7b0-4fd2-8700-1612504cf329 ro

Build Date: 28 October 2019  09:33:25PM

Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 28 22:03:10 2019

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

MESA-LOADER: failed to open i965 (search paths /usr/lib64/dri)

failed to load driver: i965

(II) modeset(0): Initializing kms color map for depth 24, 8 bpc.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Unsupported high keycode 372 for name <I372> ignored

>                   X11 cannot support keycodes above 255.

>                   This warning only shows for the first high keycode.

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: linha 58: twm: comando não encontrado

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: linha 59: xclock: comando não encontrado

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: linha 62: exec: xterm: não encontrado

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: linha 61: xterm: comando não encontrado

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

```

o meu notebook DELL tem uma placa nvidia, que utiliza o driver open source nouveau. Mas mesmo assim o X.org tenta achar o driver para a placa intel i965. Não entendi porque se instalei o nvidia open source driver o Xorg fica tentando usar a placa de video intel.

----------

## nazgulba

Reinstalei do zero o Gentoo usando o Handbook. Fiz as seguintes opcoes:

- Perfil plasmaKDE

- Configurei o kernel com suporte aos modulos da placa de video intel

-Instalei o plasma conforme wiki da pagina Documentation do Gentoo;

----------

